# Vengeance K95 LED Problem



## s_mcclain (20. März 2015)

Hallo,

Da der Support über das Forum ja scheinbar erste Sahne verläuft, möchte ich mich direkt hier an euch wenden.

Meine K95 ( MX-Red, weiße-LED's ) ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr alt, und mir ist vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen, das 2 der Cherry-LED's ausgefallen sind.

Da ich aktuell an einem Mod Arbeite, welcher auf Rote Beleuchtung abzielt, würde ich wenn es möglich ist die Tastatur gerne tauschen.
Ich habe schon öfter gelesen, das solche "Sonderwünsche" bei euch kein Problem darstellen.

Wäre es möglich die K95 gegen eine "K70-RGB" zu tauschen?


LG
Sven


----------



## Bluebeard (24. März 2015)

Hallo Sven,

Grundsätzlich ist ein Garantietausch nur gegen das gleiche Modell möglich. Würden wir einen solchen Wunsch erfüllen, würde jeder gerne das gleiche haben. Ich hoffe du kannst dies verstehen. Mach bitte in jedem Fall eine Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf, denn du hast ja noch Garantie auf deine K95. 

Grüße


----------



## s_mcclain (24. März 2015)

Na dann tausch ich sie direkt per Händler. 

Genau das ist es nämlich,  mir wurde gesagt das solchen wünschen teilweise stattgegeben wird.

Aber natürlich habe ich dafür verstandnis


----------



## Bluebeard (27. März 2015)

Sollte es zu Problemen kommen, melde dich bei uns direkt. Kläre auch, dass Ersatz entsprechend verfügbar ist. Nicht das am Ende nur eine Gutschrift mit Abzügen möglich ist.


----------

